# Sanding tip



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

This a very neat sand tip, well worth the effort :yes4:

Belt Sanding Block / Bloc de ponçage à courroie de papier abrasif « Atelier du Bricoleur (menuiserie)


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Great idea. 
Could cover the flats with self adhesive cork or thin foam padding, too.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Improved Sanding Tip*



Oziray said:


> This a very neat sand tip, well worth the effort :yes4:
> 
> Belt Sanding Block / Bloc de ponçage à courroie de papier abrasif « Atelier du Bricoleur (menuiserie)




That's a cute trick, however; It occures to me that you could save a lot of time and effort by using sand paper with the sticky backing. You could then attach it to any shape/contour needed. I really do try to keep it simple if possible.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Great idea.
> Could cover the flats with self adhesive cork or thin foam padding, too.


Gene, any sanding device with a soft backing will tend to round edges off. Cork is a little stiffer so not so bad. When I worked in a mantle factory we used to make sanding blocks similar to this except we would just cut strips off the belts and glue them with regular wood glue to mdf. They last an unbelieveably long time because they don't flex. Every shop should have a few of them around with different grits. 

Another sanding tool I highly recommend is a piece of counter top laminate, about 1 1/2 or 2" by 3" with the corners very slightly radiused and different grits of sandpaper glued to the back of them. They are similar to a sandpaper file. I like to use Lee Valley's fish glue when I make them. It's water soluble so you can keep using the same blanks.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

great tip and very good pics,MAC


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

[

great tip thanks for sharing JACK


----------

